# Lawn leveling in the Texas heat Do/Don't?



## Guerra (Jul 16, 2021)

I am considering leveling my lawn using a 50/50 mix of fine compost & sand..

I live in north Texas and temps are quickly nearing 100o.

I am concerned that spreading a ~1/4 in of soil/sand on my yard will just bake the lawn in the sun/heat.

Currently my bermuda is growing super strong. I reel mow at ~1/2 in, and have been mowing every 2-days to keep up with the growth.

Looking for comments/suggestions.

Guerra


----------



## Vandy (Sep 2, 2020)

I don't think it'll burn the lawn per say.

I'd be more worried about my skin burning in the heat!


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

I scalped and sand leveled in July when I lived in Texas and the yard did not skip a beat. Applied some Fert and water to help it bounce back.


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

Guerra said:


> I am considering leveling my lawn using a 50/50 mix of fine compost & sand..
> 
> I live in north Texas and temps are quickly nearing 100o.
> 
> ...


Nearing? Lol I'm in north Texas and I've had about 4-5 days of 100° weather already.....this month


----------



## Bingbango (Nov 7, 2019)

The day after Memorial Day on my front Bermuda I scalped, core aerated, applied light fert 1/2lb of N, top dressed 50/50 with Mirimichi Carbon pn and mason sand. Coming up to 7/4 and I will absolutely have the nicest lawn in my neighborhood. Bermuda just seems to get angry when you beat it up and give it water and nutrients. My zoysia is very different and struggling right now. Go for it in 4-5 weeks, the lawn will be very happy, just be careful and stay hydrated. 100 is looking to be normal temps the next few months here in TX.


----------



## enforcerman (Jul 8, 2019)

Water fixes everything....


----------



## pmalecki (9 mo ago)

I did mine two weeks ago in Atlanta, with temps in the high 90s. lawn has bounced back quickly and is just about recovered. It was pretty brutal in the heat on me, but the lawn seemed just fine.


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

How much are you finding Mason Sand for down here? Considering doing a leveling myself. Just not sure of price, and how long itll take bermuda to come back


----------



## Superfalc (Apr 24, 2021)

The only thing thatll bake is you lol. Think of bermuda as a weed you cant kill.

But really, if you dont do an outdoor type job, please consider taking a 15-20 min break every 30 min. You can be hydrated and die from heat stroke. A real misconception about being out in heat is that its 100% hydration.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

I would do it. Bermuda is resilient. You can bury it and it will come up. If roundup can't kill bermuda, sand wont hurt.


----------



## futuradesign (Jul 3, 2018)

Superfalc said:
 

> The only thing thatll bake is you lol. Think of bermuda as a weed you cant kill.
> 
> But really, if you dont do an outdoor type job, please consider taking a 15-20 min break every 30 min. You can be hydrated and die from heat stroke. A real misconception about being out in heat is that its 100% hydration.


Tell me about it, I just leveled my front Zoysia lawn tonight starting at 5:30pm which was a mistake. Should have done it in the morning at 6am. Thankfully it was only 400 sq ft.

Used 50/50 compost/sand "turf mix" from Texas Pure Products.


----------



## bptexan (Jun 21, 2020)

Don't worry about baking the grass -- pretty much impossible with sand.

I top dressed in 20, then levelled with sand in 21. I used Soil Building Systems off 35 and walnut hill for the soil -- they have many options. I spread mine out over 3-4 days -- it was so hot I only worked very early or very late each day around 5:50 am to 8 am then again from 8 pm - 9:20ish.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Posted this in the DFW thread, but I'll throw up here too:

I'm driving up from the Austin area to Plano (off 75 and Legacy)to help my father in law level his front lawn. Where are you guys in that area-ish getting your sand? Which delivers sand in that part of DFW?


----------



## futuradesign (Jul 3, 2018)

JayGo said:


> Posted this in the DFW thread, but I'll throw up here too:
> 
> I'm driving up from the Austin area to Plano (off 75 and Legacy)to help my father in law level his front lawn. Where are you guys in that area-ish getting your sand? Which delivers sand in that part of DFW?


Haven't used them but this place lists mason sand as something they carry and is close

https://nevilmasonry.com/


----------



## DeliveryMan (Mar 1, 2018)

I did a leveling project yesterday -- 1500sq feet on the front yard -- did a scalping, aerating, leveling in about 4 hours -- it was 97 degrees here in NC and did it from 7 am to noon.. Took breaks about every 30 min and stopped for a bit to help my son with a difficult lego project he was working on (the A/C helped for a bit).. I highly recommend taking breaks and doing it as early in the morning as you can.. Now for the ibuprofen with my breakfast..


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@futuradesign, thanks for the tip. I'll call on Monday to see what their prices are.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

I have about 4k of lawn too and it wasn't too bad. Got down 1.5k front yard after work on a Thursday in a couple hours and about 4 hours for the back the next day. Then I took it easy over the weekend to water it in overnight, dry it out, work it in with a leveler and broom, and fill in the lower spots until my sand ran out. Doing it over several days helps a lot with heat stress, body aches (didn't really have any), and seeing where you need more sand in certain areas.


----------



## Guerra (Jul 16, 2021)

futuradesign said:


> JayGo said:
> 
> 
> > Posted this in the DFW thread, but I'll throw up here too:
> ...


I ended up buying half a yard of masonry sand from Nevil @ $33.49.

However the sand I bought did have some particles (very small stones) larger than grains of sand but big enough, I felt, that could be an issue for a reel mower. I did not notice the small stones until after I had spread it over a small area. I was able to sweep up the stones with a broom, after watering it in. I ended up sifting the remaining sand, catching as much as I could.

While at Nevil's I did notice three sand pits. Each pit did appear to have a different type of sand. I should have asked more questions before buying. Maybe the sand in one of the other two pits would have been "cleaner".


----------



## Jordanvaca (Apr 10, 2021)

I just leveled in 100+ plus weather in Central Texas and lawn popped right back up

scalped, dropped high nitrogen fert, sprayed 3-18-18, and then had play sand mixed with turkey compost.
Watered 3 times a day and bermuda came back in 6th gear, under a week and half.


----------



## futuradesign (Jul 3, 2018)

Guerra said:


> futuradesign said:
> 
> 
> > JayGo said:
> ...


Did they deliver the half yard or did you pick it up?


----------



## futuradesign (Jul 3, 2018)

Jordanvaca said:


> I just leveled in 100+ plus weather in Central Texas and lawn popped right back up
> 
> scalped, dropped high nitrogen fert, sprayed 3-18-18, and then had play sand mixed with turkey compost.
> Watered 3 times a day and bermuda came back in 6th gear, under a week and half.


Do you think the grass responded from all the extra watering or stimulated from the application of sand?


----------



## Jordanvaca (Apr 10, 2021)

I'd say from the compost and 3-18-18 fast release. Water is extremely essential when leveling though especially if the blades of grass will be heavily covered


----------



## Guerra (Jul 16, 2021)

futuradesign said:


> Did they deliver the half yard or did you pick it up?


I picked up, super easy and very fast.

Your first visit will be a little confusing. The "office" does not face the street. You take the driveway in and keep driving around the south side of the building, about midway you will see the "office". Walk in and tell the man what you want, pay up and take the invoice. Drive up to the sand pits, show the guy your invoice and he will load you up.

Half a yard of sand is pretty heavy. I think I could have taken another 1/4 yard, but I live nearby, no highways.

Guerra


----------



## futuradesign (Jul 3, 2018)

Guerra said:


> futuradesign said:
> 
> 
> > Did they deliver the half yard or did you pick it up?
> ...


Thanks for the info. I may have to borrow a truck from work to pick it up.


----------



## gonefishn2010 (Jun 15, 2020)

I have done scalps and sand leveling a number of times here during the 115 degree Arizona heat. I have covered with as little as .5" of sand to 2" of sand in really bad spots. The only difference in the two is how long it takes for the Bermuda to push through.


----------



## TylUmp (Sep 5, 2020)

I just leveled and scalped 3 week old celebration sod in Tyler and it has bounced right back.


----------

